# 2.6.5_rc3-love1 aka "Are We There Yet"

## steel300

Here's the latest love-sources for those who want it. I am writing from my desktop running this kernel using the nvidia-kernel.

```

Patch List:                             Description:

2.6.5-rc3-mm1                           Latest mm

acerhk.patch                            Acer Hotkeys Support

acx100-0.2.0pre7_plus_fixes_6.patch     ACX100 Support

bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.5-rc2-mm1.patch    Bootsplash Support

cflags-selection.patch                  Select Kernel CFlags

config_hz.patch                         Config Internal Timer

gcloop-2.6-20040330.patch               Compressed Loopback Device Support

ipw2100-2.6.4-0.39-patch                Intel Centrino WiFi Driver

iriver.patch                            iRiver Support

iteraid.patch                           GigaRaid Support

layer7-kernelpatch-nf-0.4.0             L7 Packet Classifier

lids-2.2.0pre1-2.6.3.patch              LIDS Security Model

linux-2.6.0.dxr3.20031229.diff          dxr3/H+ Support

lirc-2.6.4-20040318                     Latest LIRC Drivers

love_ppm.patch                          Love boot logo

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch            LUFS File System

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch              Actually use the Name in Makefile

orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff                Orinoco Monitor Mode

packet-2.6.3.patch                      UDF Packet Writing

patch-2.4.x-vesafb-rrc                  vesafb Hack

patch-2.6.4-am9                         Autoregulated Swappiness

patch-2.6.5-rc3                         Latest prepatch

sii-3512-update.patch                   Silicon Image Updates

supermount-2.0.4-2.6.3.patch            Supermount support

v30                                     Nick's Scheduler Work

via-v4l-1.4a-drm.patch                  VIA drm support

viafb_01.diff                           VIA FB support

vm-split-active-lists.patch             Nick's VM work

walken-joey-parrish                     Christopher Walken Boot Logo

```

Available at http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox

Enjoy!

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Lovely! A kernel compile once a day keeps the doctor away...

----------

## danone

Same as before also mirror for love sources 

http://f-mt.de/love-sources/2.6/2.6.5-rc3/

steel which driver you use 5336-r1 or the 5341-r1? do i have to edit my .config to disable 4k-stack

CONFIG_4k_STACK=n? or should i leave it not set yet

----------

## Jefklak

Finally a nice release notes list, thank you very much!

Keep doing this   :Cool: 

could someone post a fbgrab of the love boot logo?

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

No folks, don't mention to Steel that he forgot to update his sig again...   :Cool: 

----------

## steel300

If you need to use loopback device support, change line 343 in drivers/block/loop.c. It should be do_lo_receive instead of lo_do_receive.

----------

## GentooBox

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Here's the latest love-sources for those who want it. I am writing from my desktop running this kernel using the nvidia-kernel.
> 
> ...............
> 
> Available at http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox
> ...

 

you forgot the nforce patches.

----------

## GentooBox

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> If you need to use loopback device support, change line 343 in drivers/block/loop.c. It should be do_lo_receive instead of lo_do_receive.

 

edit the patch, and upload it again, or it will cause disaster for some people.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## steel300

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   Here's the latest love-sources for those who want it. I am writing from my desktop running this kernel using the nvidia-kernel.
> 
> ...............
> 
> Available at http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox
> ...

 

I was under the impression that they weren't needed anymore. You'll have to try it out, and tell me if it works.

----------

## discomfitor

Works perfectly after fixing that loopback thing.

----------

## PrakashP

One shouldn't use the nforce2 patches, in the first place. That's why Andrew dropped them. If you need APIC, get Ross' C1halt patch. Or if you compromise abit of speed in favour of a cooler CPU, get Ross' apic tack patch.

----------

## nepenthe

New version of hotplug appears to resolve some issues =)

sys-apps/hotplug-2004032

----------

## PrakashP

This should fix the usb unloading issue:

[edit]

Forget it, it is already in, but still causes rmmod to hang for me.   :Confused: Last edited by PrakashP on Tue Mar 30, 2004 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

I put up a new patch that has a working loopback everything. And I added compressed loopback device support. Ignore the edit of loop.c I posted earlier.

----------

## nepenthe

are you sure acx100 patch is in there? =)

Edit: There was this released today 

http://rhlx01.fht-esslingen.de/~andi/acx100/acx100-0.2.0pre7_plus_fixes_6.tar.bz2

----------

## steel300

 *nepenthe wrote:*   

> are you sure acx100 patch is in there? =)
> 
> Edit: There was this released today 
> 
> http://rhlx01.fht-esslingen.de/~andi/acx100/acx100-0.2.0pre7_plus_fixes_6.tar.bz2

 

Now that I think about it, you're right. I'll rediff and put up a new patch. Thanks for catching that. I thought I had it in.

----------

## nepenthe

no Thank you =) let me/us know when new patch is up.

----------

## Pink

Cheers Steel - I've been having problems wth the last few releases - this is a good 'un.

----------

## _Adik_

@steel300

could you please include this patch to next love sources?

http://www.fr.zoreil.com/people/francois/misc/20040329-2.6.5-rc2-r8169.c-test.patch

it adds some fixex to realtek 8169 gigabit nic, i hope it will

fix my stability issues...

----------

## MadEgg

I just finished compiling and when trying it out, the problems aren't solved for me: bootsplash still doesn't work while booting(the bootsplash rc-script puts up the proper background though, giving some segfaults while doing that), and XFree still crashes using the nvidia driver.

In kernel hacking, 4 KB kernel stacks are disabled:

```

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

```

Too bad...  :Sad: 

----------

## sindre

Seems to work perfectly! Someone fixed acpi  :Very Happy: .

----------

## danone

Well the CONFIG_4kSTACK get me pissed of... can't also not start my NVidia Card and it driving me creazy..make me a lot of bleeding nuts...damn what else i can do... could it verified thats vendor speific?

use MSI Geforce4 Ti4200 64mbram and Abit IC7 newest bios.. hrmpf..shoot the nvidia card <--   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  BANG!!! BANG!!! takes a hammer and playes cricked with the card

----------

## steel300

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> could you please include this patch to next love sources?
> 
> http://www.fr.zoreil.com/people/francois/misc/20040329-2.6.5-rc2-r8169.c-test.patch
> ...

 

```

27 out of 32 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/r8169.c.rej

```

I'll work on it, but I make no guarantees.

----------

## steel300

 *nepenthe wrote:*   

> no Thank you =) let me/us know when new patch is up.

 

New patch is up with ACX100 support. This time I really mean it.

----------

## nepenthe

You the man =)

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

Steel are you even going to consider the timebased stability creating release plan we discussed earlier?

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> Steel are you even going to consider the timebased stability creating release plan we discussed earlier?

 

In all honesty, we never really discussed it. The idea was brought up, but not really discussed.

----------

## zerojay

I was really looking forward to using Reiser4. Oh well.

----------

## Jefklak

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

> I was really looking forward to using Reiser4. Oh well.

 

Patch it yourself? It's not that hard...

----------

## steel300

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   I was really looking forward to using Reiser4. Oh well. 
> 
> Patch it yourself? It's not that hard...

 

Patch it on love-sources? That has to be the understatement of the century.

----------

## GentooBox

Well, I just updated my BIOS, and that seemed to fix my nforce stability issue with the 2.6 kernels.

i have a Geforce 4 and the kernel works like it should  :Smile: 

----------

## wdreinhart

Thanks Steel300.  I've got my first pure udev (no device tarballs) system up and running.  Alsa, nvidia, framebuffer, even my Lexmark USB inkjet are all working without a hitch.  Udev and love-sources rock.  

Next project: reiserfs4.  I don't need my root partition anyway  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zerojay

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

>  *DarkStalker wrote:*   I was really looking forward to using Reiser4. Oh well. 
> 
> Patch it yourself? It's not that hard...

 

Just as it's not hard to fix all the failed hunks and stuff too, right?

----------

## nepenthe

```
drivers/net/wireless/acx100/Makefile:3: ACX_DEBUG was not defined, assuming 1

make[4]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.s', needed by `drivers/net/wireless/acx100/acx_usb_80211frm.o'.  Stop.

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/acx100] Error 2

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Was hopping when I patched the kernel myself it was my fault I got this error... guess must be the acx100 patch... =\Last edited by nepenthe on Tue Mar 30, 2004 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MadEgg

Why's it work for everyone except me?  :Sad: 

I'll play with it some more then...

............must....have.......latest.......kernel............BLING......

----------

## neenee

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

> Finally a nice release notes list, thank you very much!
> 
> Keep doing this  
> 
> could someone post a fbgrab of the love boot logo?

 

http://cos.evilforums.com/shots/love-tux.png

----------

## Jake

 *DarkStalker wrote:*   

>  *Jefklak wrote:*    *DarkStalker wrote:*   I was really looking forward to using Reiser4. Oh well. 
> 
> Patch it yourself? It's not that hard... 
> 
> Just as it's not hard to fix all the failed hunks and stuff too, right?

 

Failed hunks are easy to fix. What gets difficult is when they get rid of a function the patch needs, blk_run_queues() in the case of reiser4. That and the other significant IO changes.

----------

## joki

i also have this damn nvidia-xfree problem.

any suggestions?

i got them in 2.6.5-rc2-love4 too

last stable: 2.6.5-rc2-love3

----------

## Corky

 *joki wrote:*   

> i also have this damn nvidia-xfree problem.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> i got them in 2.6.5-rc2-love4 too
> ...

 

Hmm, not working for me either with the nvidia thing, hard locks all round on startx   :Crying or Very sad: 

[edit] fixed it, after adding the noapic=yes to my kernel boot it does at least work [/edit]

----------

## Seymour

Huzza!  No more odd problems for me.

Way to go Steel300!

----------

## madtomkidd

umm... here´s a n00b request -

I searched, but can´t find the answer...

Is there a ¨howto love-sources¨ anywhere?

I´m having trouble with bootsplash and wanted to try the acx100 driver for my laptop,  so i figured i´d give this a run.

So, I created a directory (/usr/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/) and dropped the shiny new 2.6*.ebuild in there and ran it.

Well, it downloaded all of the files, but that´s it.  What is my next step?

Thanks!

----------

## VolcomPimp

if you have the ebuild placed there and the other file(s) in /usr/portage/distfiles

then goto the ebuild directory and type

ebuild ebuildname.ebuild digest

from there you can emerge it

----------

## Admiral LSD

It's not a good idea to put custom ebuilds in /usr/portage as these get deleted whenever you sync. A better place is in a directory defined as an overlay. If you search the forums you're bound to find dozens of guides on exactly how to set an overlay up.

----------

## VolcomPimp

Admirial LSD: bah no wonder mine get deleted... heh

thanx for the tip

Other than that I finally got my ati drivers workin... w00t!

only problem Ive seen so far with this is that the logo's

seem to work but produce wierd characters to the right of the pic...

dono if I did somethin wrong or what.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

did you enable the radeon framebuffer driver, if so that's why, for radeon cards, stick with the vesa driver.

----------

## thundersteele

didn't use love sources for a while. Now this one is great again. 

My System is much more responsible when having emerges running in the background. Great. 

Thanx for Your good work. 

btw: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121966&highlight=love

^^ How-to emerge love-sources

----------

## VolcomPimp

I think I have framebuffer enabled but I dont think I did before when

I was having problems but that's not what corrected it.

there was a guide on here where I had 2 d/ some ebuild

of the ati drivers which compiled some stuff and it seemed

to work....

----------

## Kow

Minor bug that enable Acer Keyboard DEBUG by default if not defined even if Acer Keyboard support is disabled:

```

linux # make mrproper

drivers/net/wireless/acx100/Makefile:3: ACX_DEBUG was not defined, assuming 1

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

```

Perhaps just add some quick code that sets it to 0 ?

----------

## steel300

 *Kow wrote:*   

> Minor bug that enable Acer Keyboard DEBUG by default if not defined even if Acer Keyboard support is disabled:
> 
> ```
> 
> linux # make mrproper
> ...

 

That's not for the Acer Hotkeys, it's for the ACX100 network card. It's how they want it, so I'm leaving that way.

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *neenee wrote:*   

>  *Jefklak wrote:*   Finally a nice release notes list, thank you very much!
> 
> Keep doing this  
> 
> could someone post a fbgrab of the love boot logo? 
> ...

 

How do you make the boot logo stay on the screen... mine is just there the first couple of X seconds!

----------

## ed0n

Working good.  Thanks Steel.

----------

## MadEgg

 *Corky wrote:*   

>  *joki wrote:*   i also have this damn nvidia-xfree problem.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> i got them in 2.6.5-rc2-love4 too
> ...

 

Whoohoo, thanks fot the tip. Bootsplash still doesn't work properly but I can get into Xorg now, so I'm pretty happy already  :Smile: 

What's the downside to disabling APIC anyway?

I just hope bootsplash will be fixed soon!

----------

## neenee

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

>  *neenee wrote:*    *Jefklak wrote:*   Finally a nice release notes list, thank you very much!
> 
> Keep doing this  
> 
> could someone post a fbgrab of the love boot logo? 
> ...

 

i did not have to make it do it. it just did it by itself.

----------

## PrakashP

Hihi, mm2 is out...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bornio

What about supermount-ng ??

----------

## skion

 *Jake wrote:*   

> Failed hunks are easy to fix. What gets difficult is when they get rid of a function the patch needs, blk_run_queues() in the case of reiser4. That and the other significant IO changes.

 

And that wouldn't result in a failed hunk?   :Shocked: 

----------

## hardcore

Nice work steel, and nice touch on the Christopher Walken Boot Logo.  Now all you need is a Harry Caray boot logo with play by plays on each bootup action.   :Laughing: 

----------

## spb

Updated ACX100 patch here. It's a version bump for the driver, and also fixes the 'multi-line string' warning in Kconfig (which was a typo when I made the last patch) and the ACX_DEBUG undefined warning; it's now defined as 1. I had to hack the makefile a bit to get it to compile, but the errors nepenthe was getting should be fixed.

----------

## MadEgg

 *Bornio wrote:*   

> What about supermount-ng ??

 

filesystems -> pseudo filesystems

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *neenee wrote:*   

>  *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*    *neenee wrote:*    *Jefklak wrote:*   Finally a nice release notes list, thank you very much!
> 
> Keep doing this  
> 
> could someone post a fbgrab of the love boot logo? 
> ...

 

Dammit!   :Mad: 

----------

## hardcore

mm3 is out!

----------

## juppe22

Awesome sources!!

Thanks Steel!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## danone

Ähm thanks Corky without out you I would drive my nuts creazy why nvidia dosn't work or until jugdement day:-) lot of thanks

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mm3 is out where?

 

damn i think i sleept a week or to:-)

EDIT: well just i saw..where is mm2? well i looked few minutes ago nothing new and now mm3..lol

----------

## linux_on_the_brain

The list of patches indicates the gigaraid patch is in this kernel, but I cannot find it in scsi or ata device drivers. Is it in there or am I just blind.

----------

## Cerement

For those having problems with hotplug hanging on shutdown, take a look at this patch from Greg KH, tried this out last night and actually got my system to reboot properly   :Very Happy: 

[PATCH] back out sysfs reference count change

 *Greg KH wrote:*   

> The patch below backs out Maneesh's sysfs patch that was recently added to the kernel. In its defense, the original patch did solve some fixes that could be duplicated on SMP machines, but the side affect of the patch caused lots of problems.

 

----------

## Moloch

This was mentioned before but this could help some people with NVidia problems. So far so good for me on my geforce fx 5700 ultra.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=154810&highlight=nvidia+5341

Also a direct link to floam's ebuilds. 

http://floam.ascorbic.com/gentoo/nvidia-5341.tar.bz2

----------

## danone

 *Moloch wrote:*   

> This was mentioned before but this could help some people with NVidia problems. So far so good for me on my geforce fx 5700 ultra.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=154810&highlight=nvidia+5341
> 
> Also a direct link to floam's ebuilds. 
> ...

 

Thanks Moloch but diabling the acpi it works fine..dont know why it freeze when its enabled but it world..it also happed when acpi is on and use floams ebuild..

----------

## kevmille

Finally got the new kernel to work.  I needed to add these two modules, i82365 and ds, to modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 before this kernel would boot up.  That was not the case with all the earlier versions of the 2.6 kernel.

Now here is the funny part, on boot up, both of the modules I added could not be loaded yet my pcmcia card still works as you all are seeing now.  I wonder if I should go back and replace the above modules with yenta_sockets.  That is what I used with the tests kernels to get my notebook to detect my pcmcia card.  Any suggestions?

----------

## steel300

 *Cerement wrote:*   

> For those having problems with hotplug hanging on shutdown, take a look at this patch from Greg KH, tried this out last night and actually got my system to reboot properly  
> 
> [PATCH] back out sysfs reference count change
> 
>  *Greg KH wrote:*   The patch below backs out Maneesh's sysfs patch that was recently added to the kernel. In its defense, the original patch did solve some fixes that could be duplicated on SMP machines, but the side affect of the patch caused lots of problems. 

 

Thanks for the link to the patch. I finally had a clean reboot. However, I noticed this destroyed my nvidia module. Have you had that problem (or don't you use nvidia-kernel)?

----------

## numerodix

Another happy user   :Smile: 

Gracias, steel!   :Cool: 

----------

## Cerement

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Thanks for the link to the patch. I finally had a clean reboot. However, I noticed this destroyed my nvidia module. Have you had that problem (or don't you use nvidia-kernel)?

 

Um, yes, I use nvidia-kernel (one in ~x86, not the new ebuild floating around on forums) -- and booted fine (aside from my startup script needing to create /dev/nvidiactl) ...

... this just gets stranger and stranger ...

----------

## steel300

 *Cerement wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   Thanks for the link to the patch. I finally had a clean reboot. However, I noticed this destroyed my nvidia module. Have you had that problem (or don't you use nvidia-kernel)? 
> 
> Um, yes, I use nvidia-kernel (one in ~x86, not the new ebuild floating around on forums) -- and booted fine (aside from my startup script needing to create /dev/nvidiactl) ...
> 
> ... this just gets stranger and stranger ...

 

It booted and loaded fine, but when I try to start X, I get fragments of the old screen scattered everywhere and the computer hardlocks.

EDIT: passed acpi=off on the kernel line in grub, and it works fine now.

EDIT2: passing acpi=off on the kernel line break USB again. I either get nvidia-kernel or USB. I just can't have both.

----------

## Bornio

```
none            /mnt/cdrw               supermount      fs=auto,dev=/dev/sr0,tray_lock=never    0 0
```

the tray_lock=never doesnt work me. any idea why?

if KDE reads the CD, i cant eject.

please help!

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

I don't know whether you noticed: 2.6.5-rc3-mm3  is out

----------

## IamtheOne

steel300 can find 02 of the viafb patch at http://patcher2k.012webpages.com/

I maintain the -epia kernel, and am working on getting a 2.6 version of that.  You seem to be including a few epia patches, perhaps we could pool resources on some of them.

----------

## lighty14

A little off topic, but does anyone know when support for seagate sata drives running on sil3112 controllers will improve? I really don't like waiting a minute during boot up while it "applies seagate erata fix"... or is there a way to fix this little bug?

----------

## steel300

 *IamtheOne wrote:*   

> steel300 can find 02 of the viafb patch at http://patcher2k.012webpages.com/
> 
> I maintain the -epia kernel, and am working on getting a 2.6 version of that.  You seem to be including a few epia patches, perhaps we could pool resources on some of them.

 

PM me or email me at jpcox at iastate dot edu and we'll see what we can work out. I'd love to include the latest -epia stuff, just never really knew where to look.

----------

## steel300

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> I don't know whether you noticed: 2.6.5-rc3-mm3  is out

 

I know, I'm jsut working some things out and waiting for a discussion with Nick to finish up.

----------

## Admiral LSD

2.6.3-rc3-mm3 finally seems to fix the hotplug BS, my system now has no trouble whatsoever shutting down while using it. Hopefully whatever Andrew added that fixed it will get merged into the main kernel tree as quickly as possible.

----------

## gringo

rc3-mm4 is out !

http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/4/1/57

----------

## PrakashP

Yeah, it seems Andrew is on crack...

----------

## wizard69

```
Linux bilbo 2.6.5-rc3-love1 #1 Thu Apr 1 13:05:57 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

works for me THX steel

----------

## yngwin

```
if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.5-rc3-love1; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.5-rc3-love1/kernel/drivers/block/compressloop.ko needs unknown symbol blk_run_queues

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.5-rc3-love1/kernel/fs/hfs/hfs.ko needs unknown symbol PageActive
```

Not that I need these very much, but I thought to let you know...

----------

## danone

Hey steel in some modules are errors i put the dmesg on

http://f-mt.de/linux/dmesg.txt look at lids and CMD 649 ide controller makes errors 

```
hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hde: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hde: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

thanks
```

SOLVED!!!!

----------

## BumptiousBob

 *danone wrote:*   

> Hey steel in some modules are errors i put the dmesg on
> 
> http://f-mt.de/linux/dmesg.txt look at lids and CMD 649 ide controller makes errors 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get this stuff as well writing to raid 5 (6x WD2000JB on 3 Promise ultra 100 tx2 controllers), it locks the system for a while but once it starts it cannot stop.  Although this problem happens on all 2.6.x and there are several bugs on kernel bugzilla regarding it.

----------

## danone

*bump*

----------

## blckdaemon

im using love sources rc1 - love2 now

and i just got lovesources rc3-love2 and when i try to boot this one it hangs on "Generic CD-ROM Driver" or something like that.. 

any idea?

----------

## danone

*wrong thread* maybe you forget or lost the ide driver built in also its possible that you havbe 4k stack on?need more input

----------

